
Show HN: Podfio – Netflix of Podcasts - Andriyas
https://podfio.com
======
Andriyas
Founder here.

This is the prototype that I have been working on. We applied for YC W2018
batch.

Any comments/suggestions would be helpful.

~~~
brudgers
To me, the reference to Netflix seems like something that may be problematic
in terms of what it communicates to investors with an historic perspective
regarding technology companies. The technology problem Netflix solved to
become a successful startup was bandwidth. It did so by mailing DVD's using
'snail mail' and the value proposition it offered consumers was unlimited DVD
rental for a flat fee. It's competitive advantages were convenience for a
specific class of customers -- those with internet access to view the catalog
and comfort using the web -- and the lower overhead of a website versus retail
locations for video rental stores. One enabling technology was DVD's which
could be mailed for less cost than VHS tapes and were less subject to physical
damage and provided higher quality (for which retail locations initially
charged a premium despite requiring less shelf space). There's nothing on the
web page that conveys those kinds of similarities to Netflix...instead from a
business standpoint I wondered how it would compete with iTunes. From a
personal standpoint, all I want in terms of podcasts is an interface to handle
whatever URL I throw at it.

In terms of the podcast industry, I get the sense that there may be plays in
the B2B end from listening to Jeff Meyerson's _Software Engineering Daily_.
But I am not sure that exclusive content is part of it...I wonder why a
podcaster would want to be exclusively on Podfino versus iTunes? Exclusive
content requires a two sided marketplace and the moves by Netflix and Amazon
(and HBO years ago) came long after they had established large subscriber
bases for third party content.

All that of course is absent knowledge about "What problem this solves" or why
it will destroy iTunes.

Good luck.

~~~
Andriyas
Thank you for your feedback!

